# Hk usp compact .45



## SPHYNX (May 14, 2009)

HK USP COMPACT .45, anyone know of a holster that can accommodate for a Streamlight 
TLR-2 tactical light?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. I can't help you with the holster, but, I'm sure someone here can. Lots of knowledge here.


----------

